

Where is excellent Python code? - jmasonherr

I'm a self taught programmer looking to see what others consider very good looking code.  I want good style, so I'm looking for others to emulate.  Are there any packages out there that come to mind?  Why?
======
ORioN63
Python Standard Library is well written, if you want to have a look at
it.(Decimal is easy and full of programming examples).

And:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=327710>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=599994>

------
easonchan42
Requests: HTTP for Humans

Lovely code and good documentation

<https://github.com/kennethreitz/requests>

Also checkout the Hitchhiker's Guide to Python

<http://docs.python-guide.org/en/latest/index.html>

------
easonchan42
Doug hellmann's awesome Python Module of the Week series
(<http://www.doughellmann.com/PyMOTW/>)

------
bmelton
Django[1] source is lovely, and they're pretty rigid about PEP rules, so it's
a stellar example.

Flask[2] source code is also lovely.

[1] - <https://github.com/django/django>

[2] - <https://github.com/mitsuhiko/flask>

------
jmasonherr
What about BeautifulSoup? It stands out to me as extremely usable and
friendly. Any comments on how it looks under the hood?

~~~
trope
Not a comment about under the hood, but, BeautifulSoup's use of CamelCase in
module names and the fact that it's a parser for the ugliest shit out there
(HTML) makes me believe the code is more soup than beautiful.

------
kracekumar
<https://github.com/mitsuhiko/flask>

------
plw
I guess built-in libraries may be a good start.

------
jmasonherr
Thank you both!

